# Arrow length/spine/arrowhead weight questions



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, I've read through some of the arrow length and spine weight tutorials. I don't know, I think I must be pretty dense. I attempted to go to a store with my own personal customized length (26 1/2 inch draw, cut at 27 1/2 inch). They just dont seem to fly as good as my 30 inch factory made arrows. If someone knowledgeable about this could help me get this right I'd really appreciate it. 

Martin Jaguar Recurve bow 50# draw @ 28 inches. 

My draw length is short at 26 1/2 inches to my jawbone. I had my wife measure while I pulled the arrow back from rest to full draw. 

If its possible to share different combinations of arrow spines and tips would be appreciated too. I plan on taking this small game hunting also with small game blunts.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You may get better response to this question in the traditional forum. I hunt with a recurve, but tuning one seems to be a sort of black magic.  Much of it depends on your form and execution.

I got help from an experience traditional archer & bowyer. You might try that avenue too.

Allen


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

RuffTuffGuy said:


> Ok, I've read through some of the arrow length and spine weight tutorials. I don't know, I think I must be pretty dense. I attempted to go to a store with my own personal customized length (26 1/2 inch draw, cut at 27 1/2 inch). They just dont seem to fly as good as my 30 inch factory made arrows. If someone knowledgeable about this could help me get this right I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Martin Jaguar Recurve bow 50# draw @ 28 inches.
> 
> ...


What are the exact specifications of each kind of arrow? For example re they 27.5 inch Carbon Impact Super Club 20/30s? Or, say, Easton Jazz 1816 arrows with nibb points? It is the details that make the difference.


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

Warbow said:


> What are the exact specifications of each kind of arrow? For example re they 27.5 inch Carbon Impact Super Club 20/30s? Or, say, Easton Jazz 1816 arrows with nibb points? It is the details that make the difference.


I just left out for work, I'll have to get back at you on this. Here is what i know…They were Easton arrows (I believe 5065),carbon .600 spine,27.5 inch length, with 100 grain bullet field tips.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're shooting a recurve, I would assume you are using a finger release instead of a mechanical release. 
If that's the case, it could be that your bow, combined with your particular shooting form/style... just likes a longer arrow.
Archers paradox... maybe.


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

da white shoe said:


> If you're shooting a recurve, I would assume you are using a finger release instead of a mechanical release.
> If that's the case, it could be that your bow, combined with your particular shooting form/style... just likes a longer arrow.
> Archers paradox... maybe.


Yea I use a fingertab to shoot. Not sure my groupings were always left of the target. After doing some research it sounds like my arrow tip weight may be too little, I may need to step it up from 100's to 125. To make it shoot more center. I guess if its too stiff the archers paradox keeps llpppp


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

da white shoe said:


> If you're shooting a recurve, I would assume you are using a finger release instead of a mechanical release.
> If that's the case, it could be that your bow, combined with your particular shooting form/style... just likes a longer arrow.
> Archers paradox... maybe.


Oops I accidentally hit send. Yea I was saying the stiffer the arrow is I guess the more it will shoot left due to finger release. If I add more arrow tip weight it should shoot more center with a bit of trial and error I should get it right.


----------

